# Halloween 2007



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well since there isn't anything to do around my house besides put up Christmas decorations, I've been looking for some new ideas for my haunt for 07.
So far I've decide to have a pirate room with a treasure chest full of gold coins and all that and if I can figure out how... I'd like to have one of my buckys looking like it's opening and closing it.

I also plan on having a hallway of pictures with some drop pannels with actors behind them. And since I don't know the first thing about air powered stuff i'm going to have to figure out a way to make them.

Anyways, is anybody else planning for next year already? I'd love to hear what you've got planned! 8)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd like to do at least one pnumatic prop... I saw oct31man's videos which answered a lot of questions I had about them.... I'm also supposed to make all new gravestones out of foam to replace the old ones. Oh, and I'm supposed to add thunder and lightning next year too.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i too would like to try the air powered props that everyone seems to be making. and i also plan on making some new tombstone for our cemetery... the list keeps getting bigger and bigger...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going more hi tech in my 'friendly' area. I'm going to build me a skeleton band. Loads of work, since I don't know the first thing about prop 1s, but I have a whole year to figure it out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually i am keeping it simple next yr. we are doing our Harleyween Party( every other yr) so its basically orange and black with a few skulls and my skeleton fountian for the wapaghoulie. This gives me 2 yrs to work on the next one for 08 that will be drac's castle, texas chainsaw room, werewolfs den and havent decided on the 4th room yet. might be a spider related type thing.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Next year I'm hoping to rent out all my stuff to this local high-dollar resort area, and decorate for a halloween party or dinner or something there. Therefore I have a big list of props I plan on building. I hope I can do a yard display too, in which case I'd definately expand a lot from last year. I'd also like to add some motion to it, whether by motor or pnuematics.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

sounds really cool guys!!!
anyone else have any plans???


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Three things I'm definitely doing next year:


Re-vamp the graveyard to be more of a walk through experience rather than a wander through experience.
Build a crypt facade for use at the back corner of the graveyard.
Tear down the skeleton comedy club and in it's place build up a pirate-skeleton lair.

I have ambitions beyond those three things, but whether or not I pursue any of those hinges on how much success I have at the previously mentioned three items.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Well Next Year Im Going Bigger-moving Everything To The Back Yard-more of a Walk Thru
1) Bigger Cemetary With More Props
2) Want To Make A Large Goblin To Hang Off The Side Of The House
3) Thinking On A Torture Chamber Area
4) The Front Where I Had My Stuff This Year Will Have The Pumpkins & Scarecrows- Want To Make A Signprop Too.
I Have A Lot Of Ideas - But We'll See What Happens


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Frontyardfright - If you need any tips on the pirate stuff, I'm standing by and happy to help. The treasure chest is relatively easy and there's a couple of ways to do it. Just give me a holler.....


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah I was thinking the same thing on that chest. A slow moving motor to push open the chest slowly and then back down again. Ive made an opening tomstone this way. Then just have his hand fixed to it so it looks as if he is actually doing the opening of the top. I like your idea.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

The graveyard pillars are the first, i already have the cemetery fence.
A nice size electric chair would be nice!!! More dumbies...more.......more......more!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

One more thing beside harleyween for 07,, we are planning on our graveyard still and it is going to be a bring your own tombstone next yr..so i will be expanding the graveyard i aready do.
should be interesting to see what they come up with, if they make them or buy them.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Pillars BIG entrance pillars, bleeding tomb stone, and if we move a creature in the tree. Permanent rebuild of fog chiller and better lighting


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I would like to make a bleeding fountain with skulls in the middle. The birdbath I can get in the spring/summerI didn't have time or the money for this Halloween but I am going to start up the Halloween fund after the new year.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

1. Build a whole new haunted house.
2. Shoot for a few pnumetics.
3. Somehow tie in a story brodcast with the haunted trail/house.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A few more blucky corpses 4 or 5
pilars and entry gate for the cemetry
skelly on a spit
redo the burnt corpse at the stake, needs a better fire pit
two more of krough's tall men
And if i can get the dragon done, it will be a good year


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to build a mausoleum like tcarters with the grapevines to house one of my FCGs. Then to put in front of my grave digger, a corpsified and motorized blucky tugging another blucky out of a grave. I also want to get my axeworthy ghost running. I built a drive unit 2 years ago using my daughters old bike and a wiper motor. 








Oh and a hut for the Scare FX witch. Then I can add the cauldron hoops and chain to make it look like it is hanging.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't do a big neighborhood haunt, instead I do a big family and friends party. I'm planning on having a witch coven theme in 2007. I already have some ideas for what I want to do and a list of items I need to get. I'm hoping to make most of my props this year also. I've only made a few static props, but I'm hoping to make a couple of moving ones this year. I have about 280 days to figure out how to do it.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Well, hubby loses his job March first, so we're scrambling to get him another. Once we accomplish that, looks like he'll be out of town for six months to a year, ugh! so I'll be losing my mechanical half. I guess it'll just be fine tuning the cemetery with all your post-2006 suggestions. Figure out better lighting strategies and add more tombstones. Just make it look better/more realistic. I'd love a peppers FCG and an Axworthy, but think it'll have to wait for 08. *sob*

Oh, and the Yorick Magic Mirror I've been drooling over will have to wait too.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*I think Ill bring back my pirate section...I liked it a lot. Ill just make it bigger...but with having a new born this year money seems to be tight. Always is when I want Halloween goodies. :'(
I used my Skeleton and dressed him up a bit in rags and an eye patch. I had a wooden treasure chest with a bag of fake gold coins. Looked good. Threw in a couple snakes, mice, and cut off palms from my palm tree that was almost dead. I put a green light in his chest and a small yellow one in the treasure chest. I then added some hidden SFX of pirates singing and ships creeking. Goodtimes.*


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Cheetah, do you have that recording of your pirates singing on your computer?
I, too, am doing a pirate theme this year and I'm looking for some different sounds/FX I could play...
If you have it on your comp. could you e-mail it to me?
Thanks!

Anyways...
What is everyone else planning?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm going to expand my graveyard, make a fake train effect, have a pepper's ghost illusion, build an elevator that leads to hell, make a bunch of singing busts, make an opening movie, corpse all of my lanterns, mirrors, skulls, skeletons and furniture, build a static graveyard watcher, add to my "bloody workshop," and create the entire set design for hell itself. 

Sounds like fun = l


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Well since there isn't anything to do around my house besides put up Christmas decorations, I've been looking for some new ideas for my haunt for 07.
> So far I've decide to have a pirate room with a treasure chest full of gold coins and all that and if I can figure out how... I'd like to have one of my buckys looking like it's opening and closing it.
> 
> I also plan on having a hallway of pictures with some drop pannels with actors behind them. And since I don't know the first thing about air powered stuff i'm going to have to figure out a way to make them.
> ...


Drop down panels are better if they aren't pneumatic and you use a real actor behind them! 
Just fashion together a clipboard style clip at the top of the window, put a track sort of thing going from the window to the floor so the wood panel doesn't fly around or hit you in the foot! :O Then put a panel of wood in and use the clipboard-clip to keep it up. Unclip it when someone comes by and BAM! Awesome effect! 

That's how they do it in our Spooky Walk at least haha.
Check out my videos to see if it in action!
YOUTUBE.COM/ERICSTRIFFLERVIDS


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well of course as time goes by something else for our party added as usual ..I am planning and making new food servers, also want to build my glass box with dead something in it. I have the panes already just have to attach and hinge it.
also want to do something with the wall in my screenhouse.
adding a guestbook I made so I can take pics of people who brought a tombstone with them laying by it, and they can then comment in it too.


----------

